
Read these 8 books to learn how these enduring Indian businesses are built - sourabhrohilla
https://medium.com/@sourabhrohilla/read-these-eight-books-if-you-are-curious-about-how-businesses-are-built-ground-up-in-india-746db737a253
======
aj_nikhil
Jugaad and corruption is underrated.

